# Mah new bikz!



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Feels a hell of a lot different than my DOC did. It manuals incredibly but bunnyhops/nose manual stuff is different. I like it a lot, and it spins a hell of a lot better than the DOC did.

I'll snap more pics later, and post a parts list.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

damn thats F-ing tyte!

is that a Vbrake u have mounted on the underside there?


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

What frame is that, bro? Looks sweet.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Holy Fall Guy Batman!

Get us some action pics of that lil sucka! Looks like a great bike, I bet you'll dig it!


Edit: Much much does she weigh?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

friggen sweet. thats my dream frame rite there. what rear hub did you decide to use?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

so sick.....man fall guys look insanely nice


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

nice whip! are those the 2.3 tires? I've got some and havent' tried them out yet. oh yea and MORE PICS! I love tonic's


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

heyhey, alright!

nice piece of machinery there, congrats. I like the color matched top cap on the impact!
I'm also wondering which hub you went with, as well as gear ratio... ?

post up some more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

wow thats sick. its so clean with the decals were there at


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Sick dawg.

Looks purty.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the Fallguy. I would definatly have one of those if they had a 1.5 headtube


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Some answers:

-Yeah, it's a Deore V-brake.
-Odyssey Hazard cassette, 10 t driver, 25t Imperial
-2.3" F K-rad, 1.85" R K-rad. I want Kniptons eventually.
-No idea on weight. My guess is 29# and it will slowly get lighter as time goes on. 

Todd, I really hope you're not serious about the headtube. This bike is designed to be finesse, every 1.5" fork out there is a freeride kinda thing. Think Zoke 4x, Gold Label, Z1, etc. Not 66, Sherman, etc.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think there are a couple 1.5 Sherman Jumpers floating around.

But I agree with you Ojai.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

The color isn't my personal preference, but it is a sweet ride. Congrats.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It looks a bit darker in real life (that pic had flash) but I admit I love baby blue.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Some halfway decent pics.

Dude, this thing rules. 180s are no problem and wallrides are way easier than on the DOC. This thing would rule brakeless, the balance point is huge.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Some answers:
> 
> Todd, I really hope you're not serious about the headtube. This bike is designed to be finesse, every 1.5" fork out there is a freeride kinda thing. Think Zoke 4x, Gold Label, Z1, etc. Not 66, Sherman, etc.


no I'm very serious. I have a 1.5 90mm Sherman jumper. also I believe 1.5 is usually lighter. and its a bit stiffer. you can pick up a lot of different 1.5 forks out there, and I think that eventually for DJ/park/DH/FR the 1.5 business will really catch, due to it being stiffer and lighter. I know rockshox have already started making 1.5 and manitou was way ahead of everyone on doing that as well.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> I think that eventually for DJ/park/DH/FR the 1.5 business will really catch


just like the porter huh?

I see what you are saying though, but for a short travel fork <100mm, I think it won't be much benefit either way... just require frame builders to alter their jigs and tubing, etc....
when you factor in the weight differences in say, an FSA impact, and a 1.5" headset, plus the larger headtube, I think that would negate any lost weight in the steerer itself in the DJ/Street/Park genre...
for DH and FR, it is def. the way to go for single crowns though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I see what you are saying though, but for a short travel fork <100mm, I think it won't be much benefit either way... just require frame builders to alter their jigs and tubing, etc....
> when you factor in the weight differences in say, an FSA impact, and a 1.5" headset, plus the larger headtube, I think that would negate any lost weight in the steerer itself in the DJ/Street/Park genre...
> for DH and FR, it is def. the way to go for single crowns though. :thumbsup:


I agree totally.

Todd, this bike needs an 80mm fork MAX, IMO 65mm is good. At that height the 1.5 benefits aren't worth it, plus it's ugly.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Most definitely secksy.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> just like the porter huh?
> 
> I see what you are saying though, but for a short travel fork <100mm, I think it won't be much benefit either way... just require frame builders to alter their jigs and tubing, etc....
> when you factor in the weight differences in say, an FSA impact, and a 1.5" headset, plus the larger headtube, I think that would negate any lost weight in the steerer itself in the DJ/Street/Park genre...
> for DH and FR, it is def. the way to go for single crowns though. :thumbsup:


naw, porters arent my thing. buy my IH is  I think 1.5 is just mroe versatile though. because you can always reduce a 1.5 to a 1 1/8 ...but not vice versa. also gives me a way to run my $25.00 (won off ebay) sherman jumper.

I mean really, there might not be a lot of benefit for a smaller fork. but my sherman is sooo much stiffer than any of my 1 1/8 forks.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Jesus, $25?!?!?!?! That's crazy!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> naw, porters arent my thing. buy my IH is  I think 1.5 is just mroe versatile though. because you can always reduce a 1.5 to a 1 1/8 ...but not vice versa. also gives me a way to run my $25.00 (won off ebay) sherman jumper.


was just pointing out how short lived that particular example was in the DJ/street world.

and your IH frame with an 80mm jumper?? I would imagine it would handle like scribble drawing, or I mean SKETCHY...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai, would you mind take two pics for me? One from the rider's point of view, and a second one looking straite down and the back end. I'd just love it if you could show me those views.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Jesus, $25?!?!?!?! That's crazy!


yeah, about a month ago, I saw one seller sold a firefly and a 1.5 jumper w/ SIC stem for $60 each... I missed the ending bid. but you are right, $25 is a crazy deal, for any fork!



snaky69 said:


> Ojai, would you mind take two pics for me? One from the rider's point of view, and a second one looking straite down and the back end. I'd just love it if you could show me those views.


is this for a porno shoot? man, are you always comin' on here drunk these days snaky? haha, just pullin' bro.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Ojai, would you mind take two pics for me? One from the rider's point of view, and a second one looking straite down and the back end. I'd just love it if you could show me those views.


Coming right up! Gimme like 10 minutes.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you very much Ojai!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I just threw in a bunch of pics 'cause I figured you're looking for something specific. Lemme know if you need more/different pics.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks hot. I wasn't looking at anything in particular, just wanted to see how sexy your bike looked. I might buy myself one of those one day, either that or a deathmobile.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Right on. Both are great bikes, the Tonic is just a bit smaller/more BMX. You really can't go wrong though. 

Consider the Union Street Bikes Molly also, unless you hate 990 brakes (like me).


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

the tonic fall guy appears to be the 24"er's 24" bike. I hope I get a chance to ride one some day. I probably will get a 24"er one day, if I stay serious enough to want more than 1 bike. Otherwise, a Nemesis project Street Fighter will probably be my last DJ/Street bike ever. Unless it breaks, which won't happen.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

That's pretty much right. If you can ride one, DO! Coming from a DOC it's a whole nother lever for street/park. I bought one without riding one and I couldn't be happier about it. It was reviews like the one I'm writing right now that convinced me to buy one.

Dude, get a Deathmobile if you go Nemesis. 110mm hubs, SS, Spanish BB, V-brakes internal HS = tEH hOt! You don't need gears, discs, etc. for DJ/street unless you wanna ride trails too.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> was just pointing out how short lived that particular example was in the DJ/street world.
> 
> and your IH frame with an 80mm jumper?? I would imagine it would handle like scribble drawing, or I mean SKETCHY...


yea, it is a little wierd for the bike, I imagine it would maybe work a lot better on the smaller frame. for park its incredible though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I went with the secret agent myself because It fitted my bill perfectly. For my second bike I'm still wondering if I should go full susser or go full out urban(although here there isn't much in the way of urban.)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I agree totally.
> 
> Todd, this bike needs an 80mm fork MAX, IMO 65mm is good. At that height the 1.5 benefits aren't worth it, plus it's ugly.


how is 1.5 ugly? that has to be the weirdest comment I've ever heard. but the tonic can take more than 80mm. my friend runs his with a 100mm 07 DJ3. it feels fine.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It's just "fat" looking. 

Tell your friend to lower his fork to 65mm, it'll ride better. 

Read up at tonicfab.com and Landon, the owner, will tell you the same thing.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What fork is that on there Ojai?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

It's a lowered Nemesis Z1 III (2005). I want to slam it even lower.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> It's a lowered Nemesis Z1 III (2005). I want to slam it even lower.


nice, but damn bro... slam it even more?? luggin' a lot of weight just for 2" of travel. why not go rigid and mount up a nice girvin elastomer stem?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

damn, that bike is clean. the color matched headset and BB looks way nice.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I want to run 65mm on this fork until I can afford a Nemesis 4X at 65mm w/ air carts. 

If I get a 4x I want to sand off the disc mounts and paint the lowers black, and get a Profile non-disc F hub.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Well I want to run 65mm on this fork until I can afford a Nemesis 4X at 65mm w/ air carts.
> 
> If I get a 4x I want to sand off the disc mounts and paint the lowers black, and get a Profile non-disc F hub.


oh my bad, I guess I assumed that you already were at 65 and wanted lower....

and nice thoughts, I've had the same exact idea too, about dremeling off the disc mounts, but figured it would take a dump on my resale value so never went there yet.
I dig your clean sense of style Ojai :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sriracha said:


> damn, that bike is clean. the color matched headset and BB looks way nice.


just another reason to pick up a fall guy apparantly... (are you listening Nemesis and USB?)

hey sriracha, sucks about the injury! a few years ago, I blew out my meniscus and shredded my ACL as well... the surgery and recovery sucked, but I feel pretty good now, just gotta do a CRAP load of PT... and keep at it, even I still keep up on the workouts, a few years down the road!
are you going with the cadaver (sp?) transplant? I went a different route. good luck :thumbsup:


----------

